# Dwarf Hamster Cage



## Taylor Denton (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi there. I am about to adopt a White Winter Dwarf Hamster, but I need a cage for it first. Money isn't as much of a concern as keeping the animal happy, but there isn't much information online and so much of it seems to conflict. What cage should I get to provide the most space and keep the hamster safe?


----------



## MetallicaHams (Nov 2, 2016)

I have found that in my years of keeping hamsters, they can be quite individual in the cage that suits them best but unless the people who you're adopting your hamster from suggest a particular type of cage, it's usually considered better to look for something that is on the larger side rather than the smaller. I don't keep Winter Whites but I've got one of my larger male Chinese Hamsters in a Savic Hamster Heaven. 

It's not the cheapest cage on the market but it's far better in terms of build quality than some of the cheaper cages. It used to be the home of one of my small female Chinese so the bar spacing should be narrow enough to contain a Winter White without problems. I got mine second hand and didn't get all the tubes and platforms with it but I found that it gave me a better opportunity to tailor the layout to my hamster's needs.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Zooplus sells a selection of suitably-sized cages with safe bar spacing for dwarf species at an affordable cost
Alaska - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/284288
Barney 100 - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303
Alexander - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238
Savic Hamster Heaven - http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362

You can get an extra 10% off as a new customer, and all of the above qualify for free postage.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

If anyone wants the 10% off code then pm me x


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi! The cages that the others recommended are good ones. If you are into DIYs for a pretty reasonable price, bin cages work great for hamsters. You can find many tutorials on YouTube and blog posts on how to make them if you Google Search "How to make a bin cage for a hamster" or something along those lines. Another thing that works well is aquariums.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

The best cage I ever had for my dwarf hamsters was the Savic Mickey Max XL. It was the same size as Hamster Heaven but without all the tubes.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Mickey-Navy-Dwarf-Hamster/dp/B003QRMBG0

I took the wire bit out though as it's bad for their feet


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

I would also recommend the Savic Hamster Heaven - I used one for my first hamster.
My second hamster had a homemade bin cage (though it was actually a tank!) which I personally loved the most. (Found it much easier to clean too.)


----------

